# 8HP Tecumseh Alternator



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

My Cub Cadet has a 8HP techumseh with its own alternator for running a *drive light only*

I want to repalce and upgrade the lighting so to be seen, more so that to see.

My local suppliers have all kinds of 35 w and 55 watt lights but that's no good if I have too small an alternator and end up frying the alternator due to over load.
My existing bulb is a 12VDC 27watt, which is nice to know and that MIGHT tell me it's a 35 watt system. But, if it's higher I could do my upgrade 

I tried to contact Tecumseh and Cub Cadet but no answers as yet. In the manual it said to contact your dealer (and they don't know)

Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

Post the model number of the engine we can figure the wattage out from that


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

have you though about finding an led light to replace the 27w that you have now


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Flannelman said:


> Post the model number of the engine we can figure the wattage out from that


I just went out for a quick peek. I put it away since I'm done with the last storm.
The model number on the gear box is 31AE646F596 ( I think that's the machine model number and you need the engine model number

I'm fairly sure the engine is an: HMSK80


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> have you though about finding an led light to replace the 27w that you have now


Yes, I have seriously considered changing over to LED, BUT I would like to go the full fixture, one on each side of the bucket out front. and just forget about the original replacement bulb. If power consumption is low enough I'd even go for two lights.

This all depends on what flannelman says.

FLANNELMAN this is a Techumseh engine


----------

